# BloodCri's Artwork



## BloodCri

I mostly do Sisters artwork since they don't get enough love. Forgive the sketchy cartoony look of most of my pictures as much of the warhammer related things I draw digitally was done in 5 minutes for /tg/

If you want to see all my art, check me out at http://bloodcri.deviantart.com

This is my Dark Heresy Techpriestess Elais "SCSI" Getchar *is shot for bad pun*










Carol and Coral. Two more Dark Heresy characters. Yes they are identical twin sisters.... of battle XD *is shot again for worse pun*










Here is a take on Slaanesh I did. Yes I'm aware the perspective of its right elbow and the codpiece is wrong and I should fix it.










and now its time for... /TG/ SHITSCRIBBLZ


----------



## DestroyerHive

Those are good for 5 minutes. Ever consider homemade comics?


----------



## BloodCri

DestroyerHive said:


> Those are good for 5 minutes. Ever consider homemade comics?


Yeah but I dont have the attention span to do comics. XD Well a long running comic anyway.


----------



## bobss

I love the Slaanesh; I would be a_ very_,_ very_, happy, creepy, Rep-giving young man if you could do a Dark Eldar girl like that


----------



## BloodCri

bobss said:


> I love the Slaanesh; I would be a_ very_,_ very_, happy, creepy, Rep-giving young man if you could do a Dark Eldar girl like that


Mmm I'll see what I can do. I've been busy painting my sisters army which is turning out better than I thought it would actually. I'll put it on my things to do.


----------



## BloodCri

Here are a few more of my pictures for those too lazy to click on my deviantart link ;P

Tis the Tech-Priest thinking game. Write in what she's thinking. Examples here:http://bloodcri.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2stsoi









You've gotta love the Cloak of St. Aspira+Spirit of the Martyr.









Sister Evangela (currently working on a colored version of her. Also, she needs a first name)









HERESY! Now in fun bite sized pieces! Act quickly and receive all four tasty ruinous powers for only one soul! That's right; one soul! Order today!









The cutest mount of slaanesh you'll ever see. His name is Kirby!









Awright... Who let Sister Spaz into the candy jar again?









F**KIN' HAIRDRYERS! HOW DO THEY WORK!?









OHSHI-









Ok ok so i'm kind of cheating with the last one. It was a birthday gift for her friend and thats her OC Raven. He's a raven deity... and a pervert...


----------

